# Just Stop!!!



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yea, yea, I know, I've been missing in action again. All I can say is that when you hit a certain age stuff happens. And sometimes it's a real pita. 

The husband finally got in to see an allergist. But he had to be off all of his allergy medications for two weeks before hand. That's when stuff for him started going south. Instead of the sinus issues he normally has he broke out in a rash. 

Oh the reason for the appointment to start with is my insistence that he has allergies that involved pine trees since his eyes would get glow in the dark red after spending hours in a deer blind. Yep. But he's not convinced. Deer hunting season has been over for a month now and his eyes are no longer glowing. He's still not convinced. Talk about head in the sand. 

But before that my heart said, "hey, pay attention to me. I'm not happy!" The nurses here will get this, I have uncontrolled high systolic BP. Actually it is controlled, sort of, except for intermittent temper tantrums. So, that means doc appts, adjusting my meds until the tantrum is over and then lowering it back down again before it gets too low. 

Then today I look at hub's face and one eye is off looking in a different direction from the other. More Dr. appts on the horizon. 

So, if my absence continues please forgive me. I'm about ready to pull my hair out at this point.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Yea, yea, I know, I've been missing in action again. All I can say is that when you hit a certain age stuff happens. And sometimes it's a real pita.
> 
> The husband finally got in to see an allergist. But he had to be off all of his allergy medications for two weeks before hand. That's when stuff for him started going south. Instead of the sinus issues he normally has he broke out in a rash.
> 
> ...


I'll say a prayer for you and your husband.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I've been thinking and wondering about you! I'm with Dawg, prayers! I hope everything gets addressed and settles done!!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm so sorry you are having a rough time Robin.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I will say prayers too. Sometimes I just pretend I don't here mine.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I'll say a few prayers for you both as well. Hang in there, it WILL get better!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My thoughts and prayers are with you both.Robin,you need to settle down or you are gonna stroke out.Allergies won't kill your hubby but high blood pressure will kill you.I know men are terrible when health issues arise,they are always on death's door but you need to worry about your blood pressure first.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Keeping you and your hubs in my thoughts and prayers, Robin. Things certainly seem to happen in clusters!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

"You can lead a horse to water..........." Hope he listens, Robin.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you all. I'm so over all of this crap. 

On Friday we left the house at 6:30 to be at the first of four different medical clinics. The hub's eye doc sent us to specialists after they ran him through the ringer. Before the specialist we were zooming over to keep my appt with the cardiologist. Then after his appointment at the specialist they sent us to the ER for an MRI.

Negative on the MRI, cardiologist put me on a calcium channel blocker, we got home at 6PM which made for an exhausting day. To add to the misery we had the time change, that kicks my butt for weeks. 

The CCB seems to be doing the trick. The systolic is looking very stable but it's still early. We'll see how it does long term. Oh, to add to the spending way too much time at doc's offices, I go for an ultrasound on my heart. They also wanted to do a pulmonary study but I said no.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm sorry you both are having such a time of things! I hope your CCB works well for you.
I know about men and their heads in the sand. Jim smoked for around 40 years. He had diverticulitis and ruptured a gut which landed in emergency surgery. The anesthesiologist was unable to wake him up so he was on a ventilator for a week. I told him that this was it, no more smoking. But, it still took a b heart attack and quadruple bypass and another ventilator round before he finally quit for good . He's been using benadryl to sleep for the last 20 years and now he can't find anything for allergies. But he's convinced that is the only way he can sleep. Oh well, what do ya do?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The guys are liable to get me for this but I have to say it, men are clueless when it comes to their bodies and their health. 

Jim was an awfully young man to have been going through that kind of serious health issues. Wouldn't he have had to have some indication he had a problem before it got to that point?

They put him on a boatload of drugs for the allergies until tests can be done. One is prednisone for the rash and as you know it's a taper kind of drug. Instead of taking it as prescribed he screwed up and took extra and argued with me when I told him he was not supposed to be taking it the way he did. Then he stopped and read the bottle and said, oh. It also proves that he doesn't listen when I told him why one of our dogs gets his pred in the AM and not the PM. 

Now if someone can come up with an explanation for why his left eye wants to stay parked pointed at his nose I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

LOL! Mine has lots of problems. He has to pee all the time so restaurants are out. He can't walk very well. I bought lawn fertilizer and most likely it will be me spreading it.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Robin, he 'fessed up later and said he had been having chest "pain" when worked outside. I had been watching him for several years because he lost his mom to a massive MI at 57. He's built just like her. I had even made him see a cardio when he was in his early 40s for a baseline because he said he had some CP then. But he never said anything since, so I figure he didn't want me nagging him. You haven't heard all of his ( my) woes yet. He worked at Michlein North America for a little over 30 years and because of the wear and tear, he's had many orthopedic surgery including his back. He's still about the hardest working man esp at his age, (66) that I kniw even though he's slowing down some.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Yea, yea, I know, I've been missing in action again. All I can say is that when you hit a certain age stuff happens. And sometimes it's a real pita.
> 
> The husband finally got in to see an allergist. But he had to be off all of his allergy medications for two weeks before hand. That's when stuff for him started going south. Instead of the sinus issues he normally has he broke out in a rash.
> 
> ...


Understood. I hope he gets to feeling better.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Robin, he 'fessed up later and said he had been having chest "pain" when worked outside. I had been watching him for several years because he lost his mom to a massive MI at 57. He's built just like her. I had even made him see a cardio when he was in his early 40s for a baseline because he said he had some CP then. But he never said anything since, so I figure he didn't want me nagging him. You haven't heard all of his ( my) woes yet. He worked at Michlein North America for a little over 30 years and because of the wear and tear, he's had many orthopedic surgery including his back. He's still about the hardest working man esp at his age, (66) that I kniw even though he's slowing down some.


I think that's a very nice thing to say about hubby about him being the hardest working man. People like that don't know how to quit and relax a bit.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sometimes the thing that talks the loudest is saying nothing at all.

Or, like mine, I talked about a life insurance plan , did we have one, or should I get one on him? That seems to have worked.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks, Seminole! I love the life insurance psyc!!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Sometimes the thing that talks the loudest is saying nothing at all.
> 
> Or, like mine, I talked about a life insurance plan , did we have one, or should I get one on him? That seems to have worked.


My previous wife and I both had term life insurance. The younger you are, the cheaper it is and most have health questions you have to answer. I have high blood pressure and it's under control. The insurance company sent one of their medical personnel to our house to take my vitals and mouth swab. My wife didnt have any health problems until years later with scleroderma. After she passed away, the insurance company paid up without any issues. 
Life insurance policies for older folks are expensive. Maybe the best way is do like what me and my current wife have done; prepay your funeral expenses. All you have to do is go to a funeral home and let them know and they'll sit down with you and your husband (if you wish) and they'll take care of the rest. It's cheaper to be cremated vs burial. I already have a plot paid for. (NO, not under the coop!) 
You can make monthly payments on funeral expenses and they'll be paid off if you die before they're paid off. I stretched mine out to the max at 15 years to pay off. It's cheaper payments, and if I kick off right now, it's paid off. No burdens on the wife nor anyone else.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

LOL.

Patti that's when he realized how much insurance would cost for him. It wouldn't be worth it.
But he got off his butt and went to the doc. He was coughing so bad for a year you wanted to crawl into a wall. It was horrible. And he's been a respiratory therapist for like 50 years. I kept telling his kids he's going to die. He came back with asthma - I guess it's really late onset! I was thinking copd, and I still do.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> LOL.
> 
> Patti that's when he realized how much insurance would cost for him. It wouldn't be worth it.
> But he got off his butt and went to the doc. He was coughing so bad for a year you wanted to crawl into a wall. It was horrible. And he's been a respiratory therapist for like 50 years. I kept telling his kids he's going to die. He came back with asthma - I guess it's really late onset! I was thinking copd, and I still do.


No matter what profession one is in , it seems like self/ family is usually ignored.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah,my husbands a painter and my house needs painted.I keep telling him to get the paint and I'll do it.Still waiting...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I finally got lawn service for the chemicals. The same company that quoted me high came back and quoted me $50.00 a treatment, which is worth it to me. Now I have to just get my sprinkler control working!

Hubby mows, but he has a lawn tractor and if he can't reach it, it does not get mowed. Then when things get bad he sprays roundup in wide strips that really irritate me. We have sand around the back and the sides and they need something to stop the erosion. I don't care if it's weeds, I don't want the sand washed away!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, my echo is out of the way. At least that part is done.

The most recent with the other half? He thought he had the flu. We do have a couple of stomach virus' floating through the state so that was a possibility. But then this morning before I left I told him we needed to dive in to the drugs he was on. Turns out the nausea, vomiting, dizziness, restless sleep, chills can be laid at the feet of one or two or both of the medications he's on. 

I know one thing for sure, I want his azz off my couch.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I hate being in the car when he drives. He's annoying, and that's an understatement. Then he's diddling with the radio and he needs both eyes on the road. Yesterday 14 miles round trip to my parents. That was enough to make me go shrieking into the house!


----------

